# cpu + mobo urgently



## hell is here (Aug 17, 2013)

hiiii my brother want to upgrade his dual core rig. now for playing games he wants to upgrade(all the latest game like deadpool payday2 etc, upcoming games like bf4 etc )
recently he buy cx 600 v2 - smps
gtx 650 ti boost zotac
corsair vengence 4gb ddr3 ram 1600 mhz

his budget is rs 18000/-
he wants to buy mobo+cpu 
i adviced to go for 3rd generation cpu(which is good for gaming) but he thought that 4th generation cpu (latest cpu will be good for gaming)
so please recommend him a good mobo and processor


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Intel 
i5 4430 - 12500
gigabyte ga-b85m-d3h - 6000
amd
fx 8350 - 12000
ecs a 970a deluxe- 5800
If your budget permits, then get this motherboard gigabyte ga 970a ud3 at around 6.7k instead of that ecs motherboard.


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 17, 2013)

hell is here said:


> hiiii my brother want to upgrade his dual core rig. now for playing games he wants to upgrade(all the latest game like deadpool payday2 etc, upcoming games like bf4 etc )
> recently he buy cx 600 v2 - smps
> gtx 650 ti boost zotac
> corsair vengence 4gb ddr3 ram 1600 mhz
> ...



If you re consider the price and you are ready to put some more bucks Then you can go for The latest Intel haswell Technology, This will increase your gaming performance, For this i will suggest You Biostar Hi-Fi Z87X 3D motherboard. CPU as suggested by rijinpk1

Otherwise go with the one rijinpk1 suggested...


----------



## hell is here (Aug 18, 2013)

Can 3rd generation cpu will fullfill his gaming demands like i5 3450, 3570, 3550 etc


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 18, 2013)

hell is here said:


> Can 3rd generation cpu will fullfill his gaming demands like i5 3450, 3570, 3550 etc



3rd gen i5 enough for the gaming, nice performance 

There is no much difference in price for 3rd and 4th gen, check the price and specs here

3rd gen i5 --> Intel 3.1 GHz LGA1155 Core i5 3450 Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

4th gen i5 --> Intel Core i5-4430 Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

my choice is go with 4th gen..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

It will. But the upgrade path is closed. If you go with intel haswell or amd piledriver based config(suggested earlier ),you can upgrade to next generation of processors (broadwell for intel ,steamroller for amd) without changing the motherboard.otherwise you need to change both,which increases overall cost.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 18, 2013)

hell is here said:


> Can 3rd generation cpu will fullfill his gaming demands like i5 3450, 3570, 3550 etc



Don't go with 3rd gen; its a dead end.


----------



## hell is here (Aug 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Don't go with 3rd gen; its a dead end.


thanks for your suggestion i was telling him to go with 3rd generation but now i will definately make him buy 4th gen because of future upgrade as well as better performance.
From flipkart he will place order tomorrow.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

hell is here said:


> thanks for your suggestion i was telling him to go with 3rd generation but now i will definately make him buy 4th gen because of future upgrade as well as better performance.
> From flipkart he will place order tomorrow.


try primeabgb, mdcomputers, itdepot, smcinternational etc. they offer far better prices than flipkart. choose wherever cheaper.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 18, 2013)

hell is here said:


> thanks for your suggestion i was telling him to go with 3rd generation but now i will definately make him buy 4th gen because of future upgrade as well as better performance.
> *From flipkart he will place order tomorrow.*



You'll get much better prices locally.


----------



## hell is here (Aug 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You'll get much better prices locally.



i dont think 4th generation cpu will available in raipur.(chhattisgarh) so locally i cant buy it, i had to buy online


----------



## Cilus (Aug 18, 2013)

Then try the online shops. Flipchart is very much overpriced.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

@ OP - just get AMD FX-8320 @ 10.4k and Asus m5a97 Evo R2.0 @ 7.6k - now before shooting me with all sorts of things like per core performance / overall gaming performance please do concentrate on how badly HW overheats and read this from haswell discussion thread 

*www.makeuseof.com/tag/two-ways-to-cool-down-your-defective-overheating-intel-cpu/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 19, 2013)

@topgear; Where are you getting that price from?

@topgear; Where are you getting that price from?


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

from delta peripherals.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 21, 2013)

Topgear, I think you were talking about FX-8320. FX-8350 is priced 13.1k in delta.

However, FX-8350 @ 12.6k + Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 is a better choice over Intel i5 4430.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2013)

yes, right brother and thanks for pointing it out.


----------

